# Sticky  Guest Reviewers



## WHIZZER

Think you are the right type of person to review a product for DW 
Then write up a review post it in the main forum in the relevant section - pm a mod and let them know - if its the type of review we are looking for then you may be included in the next batch of samples that are sent out by the manufactuers for review in this section.

Your review could be in a unique way, written in a unsual way or just be informative but if you think you got what it takes to be a guest reviewer for DW then let us know :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Update - We are looking for a few guest reviewers are you interested ...then please pm me


----------



## WHIZZER

Think you got what it takes to do a review for DW then let us know -


----------

